# Bovipreg Pregnancy Test



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I found this on another forum, and it certainly is intriguing.

It is called Bovipreg. A pregnancy test originally intended for cattle, but can be used on sheep and goats. It measures levels of progesterone. Progesterone is high during two times: the luteal phase of an animal's heat cycle (even for humans) and pregnancy. So a false positive could happen if you test during that luteal phase when progesterone is high.

So what do you all think? A test where you can have the results in a short time, no having to send it in. But there is a risk of a false positive with the test, which Biopryn does not. Also, it is expensive ($70 for 10, shipped), but I think if shipping cost for sending a pregnancy sample to Biopryn is factored in, it might not be too bad.

Forgot to add, you can test either urine, milk, or blood serum (the clear stuff of blood). I know it would be pretty easy to nab a urine sample from my girls. First thing they do when I open up their shed in the morning is squat to pee, hah!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

it's worth a try ..... I want to see the video of you running after your goaties with a stick while they are peeing ...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

VERY interesting! I'd like to try that... but of course, I dont want to buy 70.00 worth! let us know if you try it.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> it's worth a try ..... I want to see the video of you running after your goaties with a stick while they are peeing ...


Haha, I'd be chasing after her with a urine sample cup! A little easier than trying to put a stick under her rear at the right time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly worth a try. If it is $70 for 10 tests, then they are only $7 a piece. Just a matter of having to buy a bunch.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Let us know for sure. I wonder if there is a way to be sure they aren't in the lutel phase to narrow the false positives


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I'm preg testing this week. I'll definitely look into these.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I may try it in the future. I crunched numbers, and I don't have an extra $70 dollars for testing it out. 

I think if you know your goat very well, know her heat cycles, then you can time testing to miss the luteal phase. But if you don't know her, or have too many goats to keep track of, then it could be difficult.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Its showing $50 for 10 tests here.....that's not too bad. ETA: I now see the $20 shipping lol

I'm confused though, it talks mostly about using blood or milk on the top part:
*Just add 3 drops of milk / blood serum in the casette and get the result in 5 minutes*
It doesn't mention urine until the assay procedure so I wonder if you can use urine or not for this particular one......


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey all, this is an old thread but relevant to me!! The company that distributes these is not far from us...Next week I will be picking up a box, and will report back to everyone!!! I'll be urine testing (hopefully lol)...enjoy the visual at my expense, that's fine 
Why shipping is $20.00 is beyond me. A padded envelope either way should be a few bucks, tops. I guess that price includes packing materials, etc. I might sell off any extras individually, so if any one is interested, lmk!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sydmurph, I can't wait to hear your results!

I have a preg-tone machine. And I love it. BUT, now that I've had it for a while, I find it takes too long to get results. I started keeping track of when I checked them, the date I got a first positive and the day they kidded. Using 150days gestation from the day they kidded, counting back to the positive it was averaging about 75-90 days bred, with does carrying singles testing positive much later then twins & trips(so it is good for that at least!). But, most of the time by then, I can tell if they are bred without the machine. I am still happy with the preg-tone, its accurate when you get a positive, but something that worked sooner would be ideal for me.


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha I can't imagine the commercial..."with one simple test, be confident as early as the first day of your missed heat" LOL


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

So I heard back, they want me to buy 20 vs 10 if I am to pick up. And I have confirmed urine is acceptable but it has to be collected in a sterile urine specimen jar to be a viable and accurate test. Would anyone want to buy individual tests if I grabbed the 20-pack? That's more than I need...


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I wouldn't mind trying a couple.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Is this a do at home thing, or do you have to ship them back? If its at home, I'd be interested in buying some. Thanks!


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

It's basically identical to any home pregnancy test kit. You collect the urine in a sterile jar, drop some in the window on the cartridge/stick; wait five minutes until the control line shows, and you've got your answer! Nothing more to do.
They prefer blood as the collection method is perfectly sterile but ill just use one of the human urine collection jars myself. They do however say that you need five positive tests in a row to confirm pregnancy. Which seems excessive. my thinking is this; If I really needed to know, I'd call the vet in. So ill try the pee-on-a-stick method a few times, if I went 2/2 with bovipreg I'd be making the phone call or go to blood draw. I explained to the company how impractical it was to be sticking goats over and over again for blood collection and they agreed. 
I know with human women (can't believe I just had to say that lol) we always take a few tests for peace of mind before calling the doc. It worked for me, can't see it not working in the goaties 
I should have them next week sometime. 

It's a sensitive test so any fluid used be it milk/blood/urine has to be collected and handled with medical grade care.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Worth a try! I had a doe last season that ran with the buck for 5 months, developed an udder, kept me counting dates and NOTHING! I haven't drawn blood myself yet and don't want to pay for it, so this sounds like a good solution


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I would be game for getting 3-4 tests! 
Anyone have a link as to how to use them? LoL
I won't be able to collect milk from the does due, because they are first timers, so I guess it's pee-chasing for me! LoL


----------

